# Better flusher: Toto Entrada or Kohler Cimarron?



## Dairylander (Oct 27, 2009)

Needs: 
-comfort height
-round bowl
-simple modern look 

The candidates:
-Kohler Cimarron 1.6 gpf
-Toto Entrada 1.28 gpf

Flushing power is paramount, so which is better?
I'm being told that the Totos are engineered so well that they outperform the Kohler, even with less water.
Anyone have experience with both?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Cimarron's are great.

Never sat on the Entrada...

but the Cimarron is the most flushinest toilet I have ever installed.

I love em.

(uh...so the answer is....No, I don't have experience with both......ignore me)


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Dairylander said:


> Needs:
> -comfort height
> -round bowl
> -simple modern look
> ...



Nope...but I'm sure sold on TOTO. It's the only thing I recommend. I am able to change my mind though....


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I have three of the Kohlers and they worked flawlessly.
That said, the only reason I bought them was because they were half price.

If I had to pay full price for either, I think I would have gone with Toto.
I put a Toto in my mother's house and it worked great for over 20 years.


----------



## Dairylander (Oct 27, 2009)

Kohler is a Wisconsin company, but the toilets are made in Mexico.
Toto is a Japanese company, but makes some of their toilets in Georgia.
:confused1:
Everyone is so enthusiastic about both products, I guess I can't go wrong either way.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

it is TRUE that some Kohlers are made in Mexico...the Cimerron is one of them(higher end ones are still USA)

i have 3 Toto's in my house....Drake,Caruso and some $900 expensive 1 piece deal(forget the name)...im happy with all 3....they are all 1.6.......problem is that Toto went to 100% 1.28 a few years ago...the Drake just doesnt work as well....even though the flush tests say otherwise.....rarely do i get a Toto from the USA...they exist though...i have had issues of tank to bowl leaks when the tank is from 1 country and the bowl from another....ive also heard complaints about this issue from other plumbers..

i install Kohler Cimerrons weekly....its the toilet i push...but i always install the 1.6 version....

i have never heard of the model Toto your interested in.....Over all Toto's are great toilets...we never have issues with ours at all......but id get the K-3888-0 Cimerron if i had to purchase right now...cheaper and i think better than the Toto 1.28's


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd have to go for Kohler I have them in my home with zero issues. I've installed the Toto's and I just don't care for them but as far as I know my customers haven't had any issues with them either.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Both are good, the Toto seems to have the fit and finish edge for me though...winner for being the best, but really, you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

mstrat said:


> Both are good, the Toto seems to have the fit and finish edge for me though...winner for being the best, but really, you can't go wrong with either one.


they should have better fit/finish...they are $100-150 more


----------

